# 2 lines on the grip??



## BigEd (Aug 17, 2011)

I've played off and on for 15 yrs, and noticed yesterday while chipping there are 2 lines on my grips. One at the head and one at the toe. Im assuming this is for correct face alignment, but it seems when I do this with irons, it opens the face too much. So what are they and do you use them with your irons?


----------

